# umask in /etc/login.conf



## antolap (Dec 1, 2017)

I'd doing some tests and I have set `umask` in /etc/login.conf with 000

Why are new files rw-rw-rw- instead of rwxrwxrwx ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2017)

Default permissions for files is typically 666 not 777. But it's really up to the application that created the files.


----------

